# Tarjeta de Residencia Application



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, apparently the Barcelona office for Extranjeria does not accept the Certificate of Employment as proof of economic means.

We had an appointment today to submit the "proof of economic means" which according to this link, Portal de InmigraciÃ³n Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Página de Inicio

_Si es trabajador por cuenta ajena: podrá aportar cualquiera de los siguientes documentos:


Declaración de contratación del empleador o certificado de empleo, incluyendo, al menos, los datos del nombre y dirección de la empresa, identificación fiscal y código cuenta de cotización.
 Contrato de trabajo registrado en el Servicio Público de Empleo, o la comunicación de la contratación y sus condiciones a través de la plataforma [email protected]
 Documento de alta o situación asimilada al alta en el régimen correspondiente de Seguridad Social o consentimiento de la comprobación de los datos en los ficheros de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social.
_
I thought "cualquiera" means ANY. Right? Or so we thought.

They needed either the work contract OR Certificate of employment AND Documento de alta. We can only get the work contract next month, January 11, 2016, which means that my application would've been expired and we have to do it all over again. We applied last Nov. 12, 2015 as I arrived in Spain on Oct. 12, 2015.

We also need to request again for the Spanish marriage certificate from the Registro Civil Madrid (online as we are in Barcelona), however we are stuck at some information that they are requesting ex. Municipio de hecho y fecha de hecho (which we are kind of confused with, if it's the wedding date or date of inscription at Registro Central, or what?)

Just a heads up for those non-EU spouses with EU nationals/Spanish nationals.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

*UPDATE as of January 17, 2015!*

*January 11 - *Spanish husband got his work contract on January 11, his first day of work and had to excuse himself to submit the work contract and documento de alta personally (without cita previa) to the Registro (Calle Bergara) as we feared the application will expire/be archived.

*January 12 -* We got a cita previa for the Extranjeria Office for Incidencias scheduled January 12 (this is after we did continuous clicking --- tip: For Incidencias, check for availability every 12:00 NN and 2:00 PM, Tuesdays to Thursdays). Of course, the husband had to be absent for work (what a way to start the first days on the job) to submit the papers to the Extranjeria Office. They accepted the papers, and also confirmed that I, as a non-EU Spouse whose application is 'en tramite', can start to work in Spain. They advised us to just wait for the result as it will be sent over through mail.

*January 13 -* HR of the company calls me and says I can't start working even if I have Seguridad Social number because I don't have the proper work permit --- they need my NIE number.

*January 14 -* Husband got laid off from work due to his "poor performance" as stated by the company (which we believe this was due from his 1.5 days worth of absence from processing my papers). We were employed by the same company, by the way, and the HR told us if we can process my papers (SSN, NIE and all that) as soon as we can, then I can start working for them. Well then, thanks to them, we would have to start all over again.

Three months of trying to process everything and obviously, the result would be a negative one.  So now, since the marriage certificate is expired (3 months validity only upon submission of application), we would have to request and wait for a new copy of our marriage certificate from the Registro Civil Madrid (through mail, waiting time is around a month). And from then, I hope that the second time would not be in vain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your husband got laid off. Sounds like precarious sort of work
So does this mean that the info given on this thread was wrong
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...working-madrid-non-eu-spouse.html#post9138506
I must admit I did think it was strange that you would be able to work without an NIE as that is the number needed to identify you by the tax authoriities


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to hear that your husband got laid off. Sounds like precarious sort of work
> So does this mean that the info given on this thread was wrong
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...working-madrid-non-eu-spouse.html#post9138506
> I must admit I did think it was strange that you would be able to work without an NIE as that is the number needed to identify you by the tax authoriities


It's not wrong. Non-EU Spouses can really get their Seguridad Social number with just the passport and libro de familia. 

Authorities from the Extranjeria Office and Seguridad Social (Central Office in Madrid) told us that on the basis of being married to a Spanish national, I have the right to work here even if my application for the residencia is 'en tramite' and no official NIE yet.

It depends on the company though if they would accept just the passport for the contract. (The HR told me before that I can start with passport on the 14th of January, but insisted that I modify my SSN for my NIE. Then January 13 happened.) Once a Seguridad Social number has been assigned, the company can put the worker on 'alta' already.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jamoct said:


> It's not wrong. Non-EU Spouses can really get their Seguridad Social number with just the passport and libro de familia.
> 
> Authorities from the Extranjeria Office and Seguridad Social (Central Office in Madrid) told us that on the basis of being married to a Spanish national, I have the right to work here even if my application for the residencia is 'en tramite' and no official NIE yet.
> 
> It depends on the company though if they would accept just the passport for the contract. (The HR told me before that I can start with passport on the 14th of January, but insisted that I modify my SSN for my NIE. Then January 13 happened.) Once a Seguridad Social number has been assigned, the company can put the worker on 'alta' already.


I still don't see how as you need an NIE to pay tax!


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

Quick update as of January 19, 2016!
*
RESUELTO - FAVORABLE!!! *

I don't know how it became favorable but we're so happy! The date of the resolucion was January 18, 2016. Now we wait for the letter, and I will process the official NIE + Tarjeta finally!


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

Another update as of January 25, 2016!

We did not wait anymore for the letter to come through the post. The police officers at Sant Feliu told us to get a cita previa at the Extranjeria website -- TOMA HUELLAS and choose whatever schedule and place of Comissaria you want.

We got our cita previa printed, as well as the screenshot of the Resuelto - Favorable status at the Extranjeria website, showed the docs to the Comissaria, and got my fingerprints done, paid the 10,60 Euros fee at the nearby La Caixa bank, went back and got my Resguardo with my official NIE! The actual card will be available for pick-up after 30 days. 

So yes, you read that right. You don't need to wait for the official letter to arrive. You can just print the screenshot of the Resuelto!


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I still don't see how as you need an NIE to pay tax!


Well apparently the passport came through so I can have a number assigned to me. 

Anyway, I just had my Resguardo for my Tarjeta de Residencia and went to the Seguridad Social office to modify the passport number to my official NIE. I still have the same SS numero, but with my NIE now attached to it.

To print the documento though, people can do it online through the SEDE Electronica of the Seguridad Social website. 

*SEDE Electronica > Via SMS > Duplicado de Documento de Afiliacion > Acceso al Servicio > Input your personal data > Aceptar > Wait for the code to be sent to your mobile > Input code in website > Print!*

Now I can pay taxes when I start working!


----------



## illusivekiwi (May 15, 2017)

I have a quick question. Im a New Zealander and im applying for tarjeta de residencia (my wife is spanish). When applying do i have to submit my passport for the entire time it takes to process? IE Will they hold my passport for 6 months whilst its processed

Or do they give it back once the application is logged? Im working in the UK and cant afford to not have my passport.

thanks

Mike


----------

